# Addict LMT Integrated SEAT POST ????



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

OK anyone who has a LMT with the integrated seat post please jumpin !! I am considering getting one and would like some feedback! GOOD, BAD, ride, opinions??? I think the new seat post int is the wave of the future and I wold like some input.
THANKS !!! HOOVY
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

ok so i dont have a addict, i do have a CR1. but i sell scott bikes and I fit people all the time to R1-R3 addicts. everyone that gets fit says that they love the way the bikes feel and that the integrated seat post fits better than a standard seat post frame. the key to a great fit with theses frames is gettting the seat post cut to just the right height, so that the collar is resting on the seat post, there is about 20mm of height adjustment up if you mess up and cut the frame to short but i never rely on that.


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Cool !!*

Thanks I also am ridding a CR1 Limited, and LOVE IT !!! I have had an Orca, Six13, 
R1000, and none of them have the feel of the CR1. I have heard they are coming out with the integrated seat post in the white frame. Have you heard this? I am looking at the white addict now but am intreeged with the int seat post. You wouldn't happen to have a white addict in 52cm would you. I have been watching RA cycles because I live in the BOONIES. There are no bike shops within 80 miles or so. So I have to do my shopping and research online. THANKS !! My email is [email protected] James


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

well the white addict is the R4 and that is the on that is coming with ultegra SL, that one to my knowledge is not going to have a integrated seat post.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

i have an r3 (retrofitted with campy  ) and there are no problems with the integrated post. just measure 5 times and cut once....my collar actually sits just above the top of the post and i have no issues. also, be sure that you are settled on your saddle. i use an slr and would have to cut the post if i went back to my arione. going in the opposite direction would be a major issue. tho, i've heard from the lbs that ritchey makes longer (taller) collars for the integrated post. i have no clue as to the truth of this....

i love the frame.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

its true they do make them


----------



## xaTimei (Nov 6, 2008)

*inteqrated seat post!*

HI,

This is a very good topic! I like inteqrated seat post! who give a picture?

Thanks!


----------



## bigmig88 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an 2008 R1, and after measuring many times and cutting once, I now have it fitting sweet. Like others I hope I dont need to put another seat on as this will be a problem, even though Ritchie make the taller collar. It would suck to have to cut it down another 4 cm's to put the 7cm mini seat stem on. No going back after that.

I must say I love the ride of the fixed seat post. Its definately stiffer, which some people might not like if you ride rough chip roads, but overall I thinks its great.
I havent as yet had to travel with this bike overseas, so I doubt I would be able to get it into a travel case, might ask the forum if anyone knows of a case type.

Anyway, I have a review of my thoughts on my website www.roadcycling.co.nz if anyone is interested. at http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/reviews/1-bikes/63-scott-addict-r1-2008-review

Pics at http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/hotbikes

cheers 
bigmig


----------



## xaTimei (Nov 6, 2008)

*See this Integrated SEAT POST!*

Thank Bigmig very much! It's really fine!

How do you think this design: Integrated SEAT POST! no need seatclamp!! the seat tube no need slot!!! diameter is 34.9


----------

